# Homemade gooming products?



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Not so much home made, but an alternative to horse specific products... 

I use Lucas's PawPaw Ointment on cuts, scrapes, bites, rug rub etc. 

I use zinc from the chemist on pink noses prone to sunburn.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Apple Cider Vinegar is magnificent. Spray it on hooves for thrush buster, spray it on mane for conditioner, coat for sort of fly spray and conditioner. Put some in water a couple weeks before a horse show and deter flies from the water, and cover up the smell and taste of weird water at a horse show (also use juice). It is supposed to be good for horse wounds as well and horse skin funguses and such. I have heard when fed to horses it can help calm them down and help ulcers (and also aggravate ulcers).


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I just found a recipe for a no suds body rinse, and i tried it out too! 

Here's what you do: Fill a gallon jug or bucket with water, add 2 tablespoons of baby oil, 2 table spoons of liniment, and 2 tablespoons of Calgon water softener. I found this on Cherry Hill's website. It gently removes dried sweat and dirt, helps relax their muscles after a hard workout, cools them off when its hot, and it smells great too!


----------



## strackjr (Jul 4, 2013)

Bacon Grease..I know its gross.. But works well on mains and tails for condotioning


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

I use coconut oil as a mane/tail conditioner, it's worked really well for me so far! I also second the vinegar. I use it with some water as an occasional rinse, it gives the hair a little extra shine.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I make a homemade fly spray that consists of:
Apple Cider Vinegar
Dish Soap
Lemon Juice
And you can add SkinsoSoft as well.

Other than that I use APCV as thrush buster when the conditions are continuously wet.


----------



## neon (Jul 16, 2013)

Homemade conditioner:
-ACV
-Water
- Coconut oil

FLy spray
-ACV
-Listerine
-Pine sol
-Water


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

FLY SPRAY

3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
15 drops Eucalyptus Oil
15 drops Peppermint Oil
15 drops Tea Tree Oil
32 oz spray bottle
water


HORSE LINIMENT

3 TBSP pure aloe vera
1 cup witch hazel
3 cups epsom salt
30 drops Eucalyptus oil
30 drops Peppermint oil
1 gallon water

I dip a sponge in it and run it over sore and tired muscles. My horse always nickers qiuetly when I rub in on his back, neck, atlas and withers. The strong smell also helps deter mosquitoes and flies.


----------



## ridemcowgirl069 (Jul 29, 2013)

For really bad tangles in manes and tails I mix just a little squirt of my own conditioner and mix it in a spray bottle with water. My horses are at home so it really helps when I don't feel like driving 20 miles to the tack store just to get a few tangles out. All I have to do is walk to my bathroom lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

WD-40 for bad tangles.. works better than anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

